# My trip to NYC - PIC HEAVY!!



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

*Attention! Long post!*






Hi you all!! I am back from my short trip of NYC and finally want to share pics and thoughts with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have left jet leg behind me today.
My boyfriend made me a present with this trip last birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as he had known it was a great wish of mine. He did not wanted to come with me (too long time to flight), so an old friend decided to travel with me.

We started last Thursday April 9th here at 6 AM (German time) in Düsseldorf to Amsterdam. But... we could not take off punctually because there was a defective lamp on our plane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we had to wait with take off to Amsterdam until sunrise.
So we arrived with a delay in Amsterdam and missed our connecting flight to NYC about five minutes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We still saw the plane at the gate but they did us not let in anymore. 
We had to wait for six hours in Amsterdam for the next flight to NYC. Brilliant. I always wanted to spend six hours at the airport in Amsterdam.

This is why we arrived in NYC at 6 PM local time after 23 hours journey instead of 10 AM. We had lost the first day and were really tired.

Nevertheless, I still wanted to see something from NYC and we went to the Empire State Building which was near to our hotel. I could see the ESB from my hotel room. Two hours waiting there to get on the observation platform had been worth it - the view over NYC at night was amazing and so impressive! Generally I learned in NYC to wait in lines for long times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I also made a quick stop at Macy's this evening to get a first view on the new Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I met a lovely German MA there who was not surprised to see me that tired at the counter asking for the Dazzleglasses.

I visited Macy's again the next morning (Friday 10th) to take a closer look at the Flower Show there and the rest of the department store.






This is the view if you go out of Macy's. NYC was totally like I had imagined it, but it was almost surreal being there in real!






We continued sightseeing going to SoHo, Little Italy, Chinatown and Times Square.











The friend who travelled with me to NYC is unfortunately not interested in makeup at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We know us since over 25 years since kindergarten, but are very different persons I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She could not understand what you need a Dazzleglass for or why we had to go to another Sephora to get MUFE e/s # 92 there. If I would have been alone I had tried to find the MAC pro store, but I did not want to argue or force her to come with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It won't be the last time I had been to NYC, next time I will go! And there were so many other things to see if you come for the first time.

I was so excited to come to a Sephora for the first time of my life! Thanks to all of you here at specktra it was like coming home, I discovered so many brands and products there I had known from specktra - it was like: "Oh my gosh, Susanne! Look here! And there!" I did not say that loud of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was exciting to be at a US MAC counter of course, but more impressive for me to make the new experiences at Sephora! Can we get Sephora here as well, please??

In the late afternoon we went to Ground Zero. I was a bit dissappointed - I had expected a place of silence there or something liker that, I don't know, but I could not see anything at all because of the high fence there.

On the picture you must imagine the twin towers right in the front.






My plan for Saturday April 11th had been to take the ferry to Staten Island and see the Statue of Liberty although it should be very small. But it was a rainy and windy day (have I ever told you I hate rain?) and I was not sure if I would get a ferry at all and how much I would see. So we went to the American Museum of Natural History near Central Park hoping rain would stop.

There are so many great things and animals to see!! I made friends with this tiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is the view from the museum on Central Park in rain. We made a walk there after being in the museum. I can imagine how nice it must be there in sunshine!!






Unfortunately the weather did not really change that day, so we went shopping near Macy's.

On Sunday morning April 12th we enjoyed like every morning a breakfast at Starbucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanilla Latte and a ham sandwhich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We still had some time left before returning zo JFK so we decided to see Brooklyn Bridge. We had wonderful sunshine, it could not have been better!






















We left NYC Sunday in the afternoon again, I was at home Monday morning. 


As I said I went shopping as well, but I was strong and did not get a major haul - I will get Sugar Sweet and Rose Romance here in two weeks and have saved my money for my long wishlists of these two collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In NYC I got

Dazzleglass Goldyrocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazzleglass Smile
e/s White Frost (Colour Ready)
Brush 239
Brush 217 (both as a second one)

MUFE e/s #91
MUFE e/s #92
MUFE 5 Cream Camouflage Palette #01

I bought this dress 

EXPRESS: TWIST-FRONT DRESS

Perfect for Style Warriors!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a second one in blue similar to this one

EXPRESS: SHORT HALTER DRESS


All in all I am so thankful I got the chance to visit NYC although it was a very stressful journey and just a short time there. It was my first time in the USA at all and it was like opening a gate for me to so much more. I enjoyed every hour there, loved hearing and talking English and being in such a busy town. I was made for big cities I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am more than sure I will come back to NYC and the rest of the USA. Promised!!

Thanks for reading my long post!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 16, 2009)

You are such a sweet person and I am glad that you had a wonderful time!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fabulous Pictures!!!! I hope you had the best visit and hopefully you will get to see more of the States in the near future!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 16, 2009)

The one with you and the tiger is my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This looks fun! Im so happy you finally got to go


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Fabulous Pictures!!!! I hope you had the best visit and hopefully you will get to see more of the States in the near future!_

 
I will!! I really want to get to know more about the US now


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am so going to Express this week...I want both of those dresses!!!! HOT!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your trip!!! I am glad you have fun, I wish the weather was better for you. I am glad you got a bit of sunshine on your last day!!

and yes Sephora is the best!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am so going to Express this week...I want both of those dresses!!!! HOT!!!!_

 
They are!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 16, 2009)

Susanne,I am glad you had a good time,but I'm sorry about the long airport waits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those are beautiful pics,I especially love the one with you and your friend tiger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much for posting,you look so pretty.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wooo i'm glad you had fun Susanne


----------



## n_c (Apr 16, 2009)

You took great pictures and looks like you had lots of fun, thanks for taking the time to share this with us


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice pictures Susanne. Glad you enjoyed your time in NYC.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome Pictures, Susanne. I can see that you had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your dresses are super pretty. Hope to see your Style Warriors Dress in your Style Warriors FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need your willpower Girl, you were in the US and haven't got a big Haul...


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Can we get Sephora here as well, please??_

 
Yes, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaseeeee. I want Sephora in Germany!!! With MUFE


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awesome Pictures, Susanne. I can see that you had fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your dresses are super pretty. Hope to see your Style Warriors Dress in your Style Warriors FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need your willpower Girl, you were in the US and haven't got a big Haul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I need my MAC money for all the coming LE collections


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yes, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaseeeee. I want Sephora in Germany!!! With MUFE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 This would be awesome!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for posting this susanne! amazing pictures and i'd like to visit more than ever now!! it is a shame when flights are delayed like that (same thing happened on my honeymoon!!) 

also i'm very jealous you visited a sephora!! i wish we had them in the uk! and the dresses you bought were lovely!


----------



## stv578 (Apr 16, 2009)

Susanne, I'm so glad you had a great time!  You deserve it.  And you look cute in the pictures!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

aww, i am glad you have fun! i live about an hour or so from the city and when i went there a month or so ago it was the first time i went in years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shouldn't take it for granted.
thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Susanne! 
Great pictures! Your pictures brought a lot of memories back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am glad that you had a good time in NYC. 
I am hoping to go there this summer again. I have friends there, so I wanna see the city and my friends.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for sharing, you were right in my backyard!! Glad you had a wonderful time, and I can't wait for your next trip here


----------



## michthr (Apr 16, 2009)

it looks like you had a great time! now i want to go to NYC! lol Im glad you had an awsome trip!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Thank you for sharing, you were right in my backyard!! Glad you had a wonderful time, and I can't wait for your next trip here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 16, 2009)

What great pictures!  I am glad that you had such a great time Susanne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next time you come we will have to have a Specktra meet up in New York.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_What great pictures!  I am glad that you had such a great time Susanne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Next time you come we will have to have a Specktra meet up in New York._

 

I will come alone then!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I miss NY right now...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like you're having lots of fun!!! It's great to see all those pictures... I believe you make all of us here in Europe wanna go to NYC now *lol*

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww, I'm glad you had a good time and that my hometown treated you well!  Those are some awesome pics, I do hope you get to return one day and go on an all-out makeup extravaganza~~  Oh, and what a sweet boyfriend for arranging the trip!!!


oh, and those dresses are gorgeous~


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of NYC. Glad you enjoyed your visit. Even though I only live 3 hours away, I never get to go there.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

so glad you're home safe and that you had a good time
thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 16, 2009)

Living vicariously through your pictures! You have spiked my interest even more to see NYC. Sorry to hear about the six hour layover, but glad you had fun and did some makeup shopping!


----------



## nikki (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pictures, Susanne!  Glad to hear you had a nice time in New York!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2009)

Those are really awesome pics susanne! I'm glad you had fun here in the states and hopefully you can visit again soon for longer (without the airport delays!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad you had a great time in NYC. You are a sweet person. NYC treated you so well as a "thank you for being a specktra member" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. you deserve it. 

PS: say hi to your tiger friend


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!  Looks like you had a fantastic time, and saw a lot of fun stuff!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Susanne. I live in Virginia now but grew up in NYC so I really enjoyed your pictures. I'm glad you had such a wonderful trip and hope you come back to the US again soon!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing your trip and experience with us, hopefully I will get to go there sometime soon too (right now the flight cost alone is way too expensive for me).  I love both the dresses that you got, hottt!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sorry that you lost one whole day due to airport delays. Thanks for sharing! It looks very fun and surreal to me as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You like simple and sexy dresses, don't you?


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 17, 2009)

WONDERFUL post and pictures! I love everything about your friend "she does not understand what you need a dazzleglass for" lolllll....

Those pictures make my heart ache to be back in NYC...soon enough!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

Susanne,
Glad you had fun here in  NY, great pictures!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I love to travel, can't wait til one day when I get to see Germany and other parts of Europe!

My choice of Dazzleglass last week was Goldyrocks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Excited to get more when I get Rose Romance! 

Do you have Express in Germany?


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!! Glad you had a good time.

To me it's really exciting being in another country. When I went to Spain it was definitely surreal, it's like you said, you have this idea of what the sights and sounds and people will be like but being there is just a crazy experience. It's hard to explain but I know exactly what you mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you get to go back soon!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxXxX* 

 
_Thanks for sharing! I love to travel, can't wait til one day when I get to see Germany and other parts of Europe!

My choice of Dazzleglass last week was Goldyrocks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excited to get more when I get Rose Romance! 

Do you have Express in Germany?_

 

No, there is no Sephora here and no Express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also don't ship to Germany. I am glad I go these two dresses!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Susanne!
I know exactly how you felt in Sephora! I felt the exact same thing during my last trip to Paris when I went to Sephora in the Champs Elysees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We do have Sephora in Greece but the Paris one was about 10 times the size of the Greek ones and had every brand I could think of (including MAC) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was so overwhelmed that I ended up buying nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still dreaming about it...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so glad you had fun! And got Goldyrocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the dresses, too!!


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope you had a great trip!  It sure looked like you did


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 17, 2009)

Susanne takes a bite out of the "BIG APPLE"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic photos! I'm glad you had a great time!

Next time you come back you're _going_ shoe shopping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You're going to look amazing in those dresses. Can't wait to see how you'll accessorize them for summer!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

I was so happy to get to view these amazing photos and thrilled you were so kind to share them.  

Wished, I could have gone too.  

I am happy that you had a safe trip to the US and back home.


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so glad you had a great time!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 17, 2009)

Seeing your pics and reading your story, it kinda felt like I was there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - It's my dream too, to visit once at least .... I can feel how you'll always remember all the details of this first trip no matter how many times you visit the place again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks hun


----------



## couturesista (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sooo happy that u enjoyed urself and got some goodies too! Your pictures are so amazingly clear and beautiful. Come back soon!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 17, 2009)

Great pictures and you look so peautiful!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Susanne takes a bite out of the "BIG APPLE"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic photos! I'm glad you had a great time!

Next time you come back you're going shoe shopping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You're going to look amazing in those dresses. Can't wait to see how you'll accessorize them for summer!_

 

Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to buy shoes, in pink or teal, but had no time to look without being stressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course I will come back!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_
Oh, you will look so beautiful in those dresses.  You look like a High Fashion Model.  I bet Ford Modeling would agree._

 

Thank you


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you all for reading my post!!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_No, there is no Sephora here and no Express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also don't ship to Germany. I am glad I go these two dresses!!_

 


Oh No! The least they could do is ship there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to hear that! I bet Germany has some awesome clothing shops though!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahh bless you. Glad you had a fun trip!


----------



## shyste (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow...I love your pics...u saw more than I did when I visited..lol!  Glad you enjoyed Sephora..we just got a store recently in our mall so I understand how u feel..because all we had was a counter...so glad you had a great time...boo for flight delays!


----------



## User93 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im glad you had a great time Susanne! You deserved it


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 20, 2009)

That's so cool! Looks like you had fun! And believe me, if I ever went to NY (unlikely, as flights from here cost about US$1000 return O_O), I would be checkin' on those make up stores as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The picture of all those neon signs is crazy! We have nothing like that there. NY itself has like half a dozen times more people than our entire country though, hehe.


----------



## frocher (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad you had a good time, NYC can be such a fun place.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

This trip is one year ago now - I was in NY Easter 2009.

I would LOVE to be there again now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really feel restless today. Can't stop thinking of NY....

I hope I can come back this fall. We will see.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm hoping to go in June/July... I must go, or I will surely die!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like you had a great trip.
  	Thanks for sharing!


----------

